# "The Crown" Miami Heat Documentary



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> A full length special that documents your Miami HEAT's second NBA championship. Watch as we re-live the highs and lows of the 2011-12 season. Narrated by HEAT legend, Alonzo Mourning, "The Crown" features interviews with HEAT players and coaches, as well local and national writers as they take you through the moments that shaped an unforgettable season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A must watch for all Heat fans.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Will be watching this over the weekend. Gonna be good


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Been watching it over the past week, finally finished it a couple days ago. Great stuff. Way better than Into The Fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Much better ending 

Battier was so huge in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane dropped the Bane Shattier nickname from Indy series on. He was massive for us, and we wouldn't be champs without him IMO.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, in fairness, Shane owed us a championship after destroying Dwyane's shoulder during our first Heat-peat quest. Now he's at net-0. Gotta get us another Shane!






Obviously kidding, wasn't Shane's fault at all, and Dwyane actually injured the shoulder initially falling on Joel Pryzbilla in Portland on a drive.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Just watched it, Loved it. I like how they went through a bunch of the season games first.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just finished watching it then. Was amazing. I actually felt a bit emotional afterwards haha, so proud of the team and how they came through and won it.

Still get chills seeing Lebron's focus in Game 6 ECF.


----------

